# Is Punch making a comeback?



## Barefoot (Jun 11, 2010)

I have been doing a bit of research on Punch and from what I understand, this once great marca suffered a few years of deteriorating quality (2007 - 2009?). The few reviews of Punch Punch and the Punch petit coronas from 2010 seem to be better though. 
Lets talk some Punch.


----------



## mvorbrodt (Jan 13, 2010)

I've been saying this for a year now and nobody believes me 
Punch Punch is one of my all time favorite cigar. Every single one I've had (and I've had about 15 so far) has had flawless construction, perfect draw that was just firm enough to let you know it's there but put up hardly any resistance, and a lovely sweet flavor packed with the twang! All the ones I had are form 2010 though


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

I had a Punch Punch which offered a nice glimpse of many favorable characteristics I enjoy in a cigar. Except for a brief episode where pencil lead was the dominant flavor (probably due to a restricted draw and puffing too quickly) the cigar I had came from a box that shows some above average potential.


----------



## mvorbrodt (Jan 13, 2010)

tpharkman said:


> I had a Punch Punch which offered a nice glimpse of many favorable characteristics I enjoy in a cigar. Except for a brief episode where pencil lead was the dominant flavor (probably due to a restricted draw and puffing too quickly) the cigar I had came from a box that shows some above average potential.


I think I know which box that was


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

The Punch Punch was my favorite corona gorda back in the day. I pretty well gave up on these several years ago. I love the Super Robusto RE, the flavor reminds me of the old punch profile.

If anyone who smoked Punch years ago is smoking the current production, I would be fascinated in your thoughts.


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

bpegler said:


> The Punch Punch was my favorite corona gorda back in the day. I pretty well gave up on these several years ago. I love the Super Robusto RE, the flavor reminds me of the old punch profile.
> 
> If anyone who smoked Punch years ago is smoking the current production, I would be fascinated in your thoughts.


I wish I had some for you to compare as you obviously have smoked the older Punch Punches. I would love to hear your feedback if you ever get the opporunity to smoke a current production Punch.


----------



## mvorbrodt (Jan 13, 2010)

bpegler said:


> The Punch Punch was my favorite corona gorda back in the day. I pretty well gave up on these several years ago. I love the Super Robusto RE, the flavor reminds me of the old punch profile.
> 
> If anyone who smoked Punch years ago is smoking the current production, I would be fascinated in your thoughts.


Shoot me your address and I'll send you something to fascinate about


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

mvorbrodt said:


> Shoot me your address and I'll send you something to fascinate about


You the man Martin and very generous of you sir. I'm willing to bet this is going to be very interesting and I very much look forward to Bob's tasting notes between an older Punch Punch to the current production!


----------



## mvorbrodt (Jan 13, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> You the man Martin and very generous of you sir. I'm willing to bet this is going to be very interesting and I very much look forward to Bob's tasting notes between an older Punch Punch to the current production!


yes it would be very interesting to hear someone like Bob comment on the new Punch Punch and confirm my opinion, or better yet teach a noob like me a lesson in cigar tasting


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

I have never been a Punch guy, and recent samples
are not going to change that.....


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

I haven't had many from the current production, but I have a little less than a half box left of Punch RS No. 12s from 2000 that are amazing.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

mvorbrodt said:


> Shoot me your address and I'll send you something to fascinate about


Martin,

I really appreciate the offer! I'll be glad to let you know what I think.

Bob


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

I had a Punch DC recently that was pretty dang good. Lots of nutty, twangy flavor. It did get a little harsh towards the last third, but overall very satisfying. I haven't had a Punch Punch in years. Maybe 10 years ago.


----------



## neocacher (Feb 1, 2010)

mvorbrodt said:


> Shoot me your address and I'll send you something to fascinate about


Wow. There is a Tooth Fairy!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

bpegler said:


> The Punch Punch was my favorite corona gorda back in the day. I pretty well gave up on these several years ago. I love the Super Robusto RE, the flavor reminds me of the old punch profile.
> 
> If anyone who smoked Punch years ago is smoking the current production, I would be fascinated in your thoughts.


I gotta agree with Bob here they where my to go stick! Best damn Corona Gorda on the Planet bar none. Have not bought a box since 05 3 back to back boxes of duds!:cheeky:


----------



## Tredegar (Nov 27, 2007)

Unfortunately the only distinctive thing about the few Punches that I have had is the lack of anything distinctive. They pretty much have been flavorless and bland. Almost anything would be an improvement.


----------



## mvorbrodt (Jan 13, 2010)

bpegler said:


> Martin,
> 
> I really appreciate the offer! I'll be glad to let you know what I think.
> 
> Bob


Bob, after all you've done for all of us here, the least I can do is send you a few sticks to try 
BTW, they are tubos and fresh out of the freezer... I'm expecting them to still be cool when they get to you  Will ship tomorrow morning. I'm expecting a review soon


----------



## Barefoot (Jun 11, 2010)

Interesting that some of our resident aficionados are writing Punch off as a has been. These guys know there stuff and their opinions deserve respect. Looking forward to Bob's review of the 2010 Punch Punch.
The cuban cigar industry (Habanos) is fascinating to me because it is communism behaving as the consumate capitalist but devoid of the aspects that make capitalism affective such as marketing, R&D & finance. As a side note, just how in the hell does Habanos lose that many boxes to the gray market?
Somehow Cuba gets it though; marcas & vitolas die out and new ones are born just like products in the free world. We observe Punch and Montecristo trying to hold on to their reputations and quality as the Trinidads & SCDLHs move in to take market share.
For me "twang" is numero uno followed by the intrigue of how the hell does Habanos even function at all.
Fun stuff, these cuban cigars...


----------



## mvorbrodt (Jan 13, 2010)

Barefoot said:


> Interesting that some of our resident aficionados are writing Punch off as a has been. These guys know there stuff and their opinions deserve respect. Looking forward to Bob's review of the 2010 Punch Punch.
> The cuban cigar industry (Habanos) is fascinating to me because it is communism behaving as the consumate capitalist but devoid of the aspects that make capitalism affective such as marketing, R&D & finance. As a side note, just how in the hell does Habanos lose that many boxes to the gray market?
> Somehow Cuba gets it though; marcas & vitolas die out and new ones are born just like products in the free world. We observe Punch and Montecristo trying to hold on to their reputations and quality as the Trinidads & SCDLHs move in to take market share.
> For me "twang" is numero uno followed by the intrigue of how the hell does Habanos even function at all.
> Fun stuff, these cuban cigars...


Actually the box code and date on the Punch Tubos I'm sending Bob is: APO NOV-09

It will be interesting to see what an old timer (no offense Bob  ) thinks about them, I'm a noob and I loved every single Punch Punch I've smoked in the last year or so.


----------



## Boudreaux (Jun 27, 2007)

I am wanting to try a box of the Punch Punch and await Bob's review...


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

The one thing similar between ccs and ncs is that a person should smoke what they like. It doesn't surprise me to hear that some FOGs have had bad experiences with Punch and no longer buy the brand just as it doesn't surprise me to hear that Martin and a few others really like them. These things happen.

There are so many fine cigars out there in the cc world and as I have said before the landscape tends to be more dynamic because of the potential lack of quality control and crop variability. It could be that Martin rcvd one helluva of a perfect box of Punch Punch tubos, possibly the only good box made in the past several years. It could also be that the flavor profile just provides what he is looking for to a T.

I have an incredible amount of respect for Bob, Tony, and Al and the rest of the Fogs and if I only smoked what they smoked I would probably run out of money pretty quickly. I also wouldn't have the chance to explore, or hit my head on tree limbs as I sometimes like to tread off the beaten path to see what is around the next curve in the road.

Heck, I would be happy to smoke Monte 2s and Boli PCs for the rest of my life but I am willing to tread through a couple of bad boxes from the unknown to find a couple of others I really enjoy. What does the North Face ad campaign say, "Never stop Exploring".


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

Churchills, DCs and Super Selection No. 1 are my pick of this marque. Usually it doesn't suit my taste otherwise.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

mvorbrodt said:


> I've been saying this for a year now and nobody believes me
> Punch Punch is one of my all time favorite cigar. Every single one I've had (and I've had about 15 so far) has had flawless construction, perfect draw that was just firm enough to let you know it's there but put up hardly any resistance, and a lovely sweet flavor packed with the twang! All the ones I had are form 2010 though


I will believe you posted that when you tell me how badly plugged, moldy & split they were.

Punch have been a favorite brand of mine since I started smoking cigars and they hold a lot of respect in my humidors.


----------



## mvorbrodt (Jan 13, 2010)

bpegler said:


> martin,
> 
> i really appreciate the offer! I'll be glad to let you know what i think.
> 
> Bob


usps: 9505 5000 1713 1193 0000 15


----------



## gator_79 (Sep 16, 2009)

I'll be loking forward to Bob's reviw. I have had the great pleasure of trying a few of the older sticks and like others have said theywere amazing. I was gifted one from 09? I think and it was flavorless.


----------



## GeoffbCET (Mar 15, 2011)

mvorbrodt said:


> I've been saying this for a year now and nobody believes me
> Punch Punch is one of my all time favorite cigar. Every single one I've had (and I've had about 15 so far) has had flawless construction, perfect draw that was just firm enough to let you know it's there but put up hardly any resistance, and a lovely sweet flavor packed with the twang! All the ones I had are form 2010 though


^This. 100% true!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

tpharkman said:


> The one thing similar between ccs and ncs is that a person should smoke what they like. It doesn't surprise me to hear that some FOGs have had bad experiences with Punch and no longer buy the brand just as it doesn't surprise me to hear that Martin and a few others really like them. These things happen.
> 
> There are so many fine cigars out there in the cc world and as I have said before the landscape tends to be more dynamic because of the potential lack of quality control and crop variability. It could be that Martin rcvd one helluva of a perfect box of Punch Punch tubos, possibly the only good box made in the past several years. It could also be that the flavor profile just provides what he is looking for to a T.
> 
> ...


You know Thad that is a great post and so true! Never stop exploring if you do stop! You close yourself off to all the success and failures life has to offer!:thumb:


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

Barefoot said:


> I have been doing a bit of research on Punch and from what I understand, this once great marca suffered a few years of deteriorating quality (2007 - 2009?). The few reviews of Punch Punch and the Punch petit coronas from 2010 seem to be better though.
> Lets talk some Punch.


I have a 5pack of Punch Punch coming my way. I believe they are from a 2007 box. hmm, hopefully they are as good as the 2010 as this will be my first introduction to CC Punch.

Either way i will :smoke: them. Maybe I'll do a review as well, just to see if there is a noticeable difference between the different years production.


----------



## Frinkiac7 (Dec 12, 2008)

I also really WANT to love Punch. When on, I love the flavor profile. I've been a victim of the medicore Punch-Punches, though, it's been pretty disappointing. Then if you go back far enough, you get the half-plugged Punch Churchills...but even those have some really nice flavors, when you can get draw out of them. 

I think I'm putting some PCs on my short list and going to give the wheel a whirl...maybe better luck with something smaller and with lesser production will do the trick?


----------



## bigswol2 (Feb 18, 2007)

Punch corona is still one of my favorites!


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

Did Bob's review ever happen? I forgot all about this thread and wham here it is again. If the review has happened please direct me toward its location.


----------



## mvorbrodt (Jan 13, 2010)

tpharkman said:


> Did Bob's review ever happen? I forgot all about this thread and wham here it is again. If the review has happened please direct me toward its location.


Yea I'm waiting for that review too


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

mvorbrodt said:


> Yea I'm waiting for that review too


I like to build a bit of suspense...

Hopefully this weekend.


----------



## Benji (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm a fan of the now discontinued petit punch but the Punch Punch does nothing for me. I find it bland and unremarkable. Gimme a JL #1 any day!


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Benji said:


> I'm a fan of the now discontinued petit punch but the Punch Punch does nothing for me. I find it bland and unremarkable. Gimme a JL #1 any day!


 Ben
I think you nailed it.
So many have been disappointed for so long, they found very good substitutes...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Frinkiac7 said:


> I also really WANT to love Punch. When on, I love the flavor profile. I've been a victim of the medicore Punch-Punches, though, it's been pretty disappointing. Then if you go back far enough, you get the half-plugged Punch Churchills...but even those have some really nice flavors, when you can get draw out of them.
> 
> I think I'm putting some PCs on my short list and going to give the wheel a whirl...maybe better luck with something smaller and with lesser production will do the trick?


Shame really the Punch Punch was my to go stick for many years! It was sweet spicy twangy and really unpredictable like my 2nd wife! Somewhere along the line they became flat and sour. Much like my 2 marriages. At first i thought it was me. But many had the same view of them as well. Marriage and the cigars!:lolat::lolat::lolat::lolat::lolat:


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

The 2009 Punch Punch was excellent! See my review for details.


----------



## lebz (Mar 26, 2011)

Met someone this past weekend at a backyard party who loved punch. All he smoked and picked up while away on vacation. I haven't tried it yet but maybe will pick up a few next month to give em a try


----------



## Barefoot (Jun 11, 2010)

Has anyone tried the Punch Coronations (AT) recently? Would love to hear a review.


----------

